# Deficient Development, you guys are heroes... Literally!



## N00B_IN_N33D

Awhile back a joke was made that _Annex_ was like Clark Kent (Superman's alter ego). Well, in response I photoshopped Annex's face into a picture of Superman which I posted in the off topic thread. After that I photoshopped _mr_psycho_, which was followed by photoshopping _Br1cK'd_. So I essentially ended up photoshopping the entire DD crew! Sorry _Dan_Brutal_, your current avatar is rather hard to photoshop into a superhero (







)... Anyhow, because I wanted to make sure all of Devicent Development saw their photoshopped pics, I've now re-posted the pictures here, in their own thread. Enjoy!​
*Annex is Superman!*​






*mr_psycho is Psycho-Man*​






*Br1cK'd is Thunderlord*​






Seriously though, you guys are heroes in a sense. You all do incredible work! You all helped in reviving the dying RootzWiki forum and, even better, you help keep the Vibrant a device that me and many others are proud to own, even in a rapidly evolving mobile world. Thank you DD crew!


----------



## yosup

HILARIOUS!! Excellent detail work in there. You should put that tag in your signature!


----------



## Woody

Nice work dude. That is funny stuff. You've got some talent my man.


----------



## Annex

Super cool. Art. I haven't drawn or did some Photoshop with pics in a long time.... I'll have to do it again


----------



## yosup

Yo, Annex ... where's the signature photo?


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Seriously though, you guys are heroes in a sense. You all do incredible work! You all helped in reviving the dying RootzWiki forum and, even better, you help keep the Vibrant a device that me and many others are proud to own, even in a rapidly evolving mobile world. Thank you DD crew!


+1







. I most concur. Think back to the Eclair days ... can you even compare then v. now? Samsung can bite the big one for kicking us to the curb like a fih-dollah-hofresh.

Like Al Pacino (Scarface) said, "All I have in this world are my balls ... and my (DD / Zen Crew)."


----------



## lapdog01

How do You KNOW DD is the best ? Someone GAVE my wife a free Htc Sensation. She used it 3 days, put it in a drawer and gets out her vibrant and calmly "instructed" me to "put that Zen Guy's latest on my phone and give me that creme colored theme. Oh and that psycho guys newest stuff too" my son laughed and told me "mom keeps tabs on DD. She has been following their threads for at least a month". She never cared before....who knew?

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> How do You KNOW DD is the best ? Someone GAVE my wife a free Htc Sensation. She used it 3 days, put it in a drawer and gets out her vibrant and calmly "instructed" me to "put that Zen Guy's latest on my phone and give me that creme colored theme. Oh and that psycho guys newest stuff too" my son laughed and told me "mom keeps tabs on DD. She has been following their threads for at least a month". She never cared before....who knew?


Hahaha! That's a great story! So funny. The Zen Guy and the Psycho Guy. lmao


----------



## Annex

I was talking to another Admin on here... I think this time we might have a Team Forum. Cross your fingers 
I should hear back by tomorrow


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> I was talking to another Admin on here... I think this time we might have a Team Forum. Cross your fingers
> I should hear back by tomorrow


 That's about time with all the traffic our "defection" brought to this site!! Look forward to some good news!


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> I was talking to another Admin on here... I think this time we might have a Team Forum. Cross your fingers
> I should hear back by tomorrow


That will be great. You guys have done a lot and some stability will help it even more. Glad that we could be part of this ride with you.


----------



## lapdog01

@woodrube.
That's great stuff ...i got lucky too. I married up. I'm that guy that you see with the hottie and everyone looks like "WTF????" I know she LETS me believe that she knows less than she does, which only proves how smart she is.

@Annex.... sure hope DD gets a team forum. You guys are deserving.

sent from my mind


----------



## Annex

Yeah I hope it goes through... Cuz I'm tired of scrolling through a bunch of topic posts to get to the vibrant. lol 
I know, I'm lazy


----------



## xriderx66

Great stories about your wives...
My girlfriend pretty much hates it that I do so much crap on my phone. She texts me constantly and when I'm flashing and don't reply... Well you guys with wives should know the rest...

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Great stories about your wives...
> My girlfriend pretty much hates it that I do so much crap on my phone. She texts me constantly and when I'm flashing and don't reply... Well you guys with wives should know the rest...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959


Yeah bro..women can make it rough when you dont give them what they consider to be their fair share(most) of your time. I got my wife hooked on having different Roms , but i created a problem for myself. I used to flash 3 vibes, an hd2 and a Defy. Lucky for me my son now flashes his own vibrant and my daughters love Miui so i hardly ever change their phones. Get your GF hooked on some DD GOODNESS. maybe it will help.

sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> Yeah bro..women can make it rough when you dont give them what they consider to be their fair share(most) of your time. I got my wife hooked on having different Roms , but i created a problem for myself. I used to flash 3 vibes, an hd2 and a Defy. Lucky for me my son now flashes his own vibrant and my daughters love Miui so i hardly ever change their phones. Get your GF hooked on some DD GOODNESS. maybe it will help.
> 
> sent from my mind


She has a iPhone.
I know. I can't believe it. Next upgrade she has, im gonna hax into her TMO account and buy a Galaxy S 2/3


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> She has a iPhone.
> I know. I can't believe it. Next upgrade she has, im gonna hax into her TMO account and buy a Galaxy S 2/3


Lol..good call

sent from my mind


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lol, good shit NiN, just the chuckle I needed after a long day working on the car, and a long evening with an argumentative gf.

Epic thread is epic, so sayeth Thunderlord!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## manus ferrera

We first made a thread so we can hang out. Second we made a thread to all hail team DD third thread will be venting about our girlfriends. Fourth I propose we start a book club. What u say? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> We first made a thread so we can hang out. Second we made a thread to all hail team DD third thread will be venting about our girlfriends. Fourth I propose we start a book club. What u say?


Amen, brotha ... but, let's get a Team Forum going first before we start blowing this thang up!!









I thought I was addicted (over on the dark side of the moon) ... but after this transition to Rootz, the enthusiasm about the ROMS, the KERNELS, the THEMES, the MODS, and the ZEN CLAN's support for each other ... everything is escalating beautifully!!

Dis sum good shizzle-nizzles, mang.


----------



## Annex

At 9:40pm one of the Admins read my message... but no response yet. Just wanted to keep you guys in the loop


----------



## manus ferrera

I liked to think of brickd having huge eagles wings and singing lead vocals for lynyrd skynyrd and the rest of team DD as his angel band.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> At 9:40pm one of the Admins read my message... but no response yet. Just wanted to keep you guys in the loop


Thanks, man. Fingers crossed.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Lol, after I posted this thread last night I went to go watch _The Hunger Games_. I then come back this morning to find that this thread has turned out to become a very interesting discussion. From DD, to Girlfreinds, and back to DD... Got to love Rootzwiki... The Vibrant Community... and ADD!









Edit: Oh and Annex, here's a signature version of that photoshopped pic if you'd like...


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Lol, after I posted this thread last night I went to go watch _The Hunger Games_. I then come back this morning to find that this thread has turned out to become a very interesting discussion. From DD, to Girlfreinds, and back to DD... Got to love Rootzwiki... The Vibrant Community... and ADD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and Annex, here's a signature version of that photoshopped pic if you'd like...


How is that movie? I've been planning to go see it, but a few friends have told me that if i haven't read the book its pretty much BS and won't make sense...


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Edit: Oh and Annex, here's a signature version of that photoshopped pic if you'd like...


 Where's the NiN tag?


----------



## Kevho00

That's awesome! +1

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

@xriderx66- I haven't read the book, but it was still pretty decent. I didn't pay to see it so the price wasn't an issue (had a gift card). However, it did have some boring parts and some mushy parts and some very weird parts... On top of that, yes, the movie is rather confusing in some aspects. For example, the entire reason the kids are forced to fight is never made completely clear in the movie... So do I recommend it? Yeah, I mean it wasn't horrible. However the book is probably a lot more logical and better.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

I am reading it right now and it is a really easy read. It also explains why they created the HG and why they pick tributes to "play" and all the trippy futuristic things going on.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> I am reading it right now and it is a really easy read. It also explains why they created the HG and why they pick tributes to "play" and all the trippy futuristic things going on.


Just picked up a copy of the Hunger Games from Costco. I'm looking forward to reading it and gaining a better understanding of what I watched in the movie theater.


----------



## yosup

N00B ... I just noticed the tag in your sig. Nice!!!


----------



## eddychecker

The HG books are good. The series has a lot of action, suspense and the like. It has some odd twists and goes places you don't expect. Enjoy! And BTW the girl in the movies is cute too.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> N00B ... I just noticed the tag in your sig. Nice!!!


Lol, it was your idea. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_psycho

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> *Br1cK'd is Thunderlord*​


You know what this picture reminds me of? It reminds me of that 311 video for the song "Down". lol






MP


----------



## dougfresh

Sweet 311 rocks!!! I seen them twice! Yeah buddy!


----------



## xriderx66

Damn Non-Hipsters...
Maroon 5 is where its at.


----------



## dougfresh

The guys sounds like they're stepping on his nuts


----------



## xriderx66

maybe you'll like this better, i certainly do.


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah that's a better one. This one sounds like they're twisting only one of his nuts.Lolz
JK that's a good song


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Damn Non-Hipsters...


X ... is that a real tatoo? Or, did N00B just photoshop your wrist?


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> X ... is that a real tatoo? Or, did N00B just photoshop your wrist?


 more like googled Android and I found that lol

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> X ... is that a real tatoo? Or, did N00B just photoshop your wrist?


Lol, I don't Photoshop everything.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Lol, I don't Photoshop everything.


It did seem plausible. 

How's the DD Superhero Boot Animation coming along??


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> At 9:40pm one of the Admins read my message... but no response yet. Just wanted to keep you guys in the loop


Annex ...
Any response yet? Just curious is all.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> It did seem plausible.
> 
> How's the DD Superhero Boot Animation coming along??


Working on the story line of the boot animation, like what exactly will happen. I've come up with some ideas I think you guys will like. However, as I'm relatively busy this week with school related matters (plus this will be my first ever boot animation) it may take some time... Not to give any definite ETA's, but I'd say it'll be up around Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Working on the story line of the boot animation, like what exactly will happen. I've come up with some ideas I think you guys will like. However, as I'm relatively busy this week with school related matters (plus this will be my first ever boot animation) it may take some time... Not to give any definite ETA's but I'd say it'll be up around Saturday or Sunday.


 Story-Boarding and getting your ducks in a row. True professional approach. Very nice. Will look forward to it (whenever it drops). Take care of business first, of course.


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Honestly, when I first saw your avatar about a year ago I thought that was your arm. Then I did some snooping around on Google and found out it belongs to this chick...
> 
> Lol, I don't Photoshop everything.


LOL i didn't even know that was a chick's hand.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Then I did some snooping around on Google and found out it belongs to this chick...


N00B ... who is she?


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> LOL i didn't even know that was a chick's hand.


We learn something new everyday! Lol.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> LOL i didn't even know that was a chick's hand.


So now xriderx66 has two "chick" avatars associated with him. Lucky you. Hehe.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Once again, we are all enlightened by your vast array of sk33lz! Nice find!
> 
> So now xriderx66 has two "chick" avatars associated with him. Lucky you. Hehe.


you know how i am with the ladies...


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> you know how i am with the ladies...


 Lol ... do yo thang, playa. 

( Btw, has your actual gf caught you posting in these threads yet?? You know d'fresh will work up something "XXX-tra special" if that does ever happen.







)


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Lol ... do yo thang, playa.
> 
> ( Btw, has your actual gf caught you posting in these threads yet?? You know d'fresh will work up something "XXX-tra special" if that does ever happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


 well these threads are in my bookmarks so you never know. Hopefully not, but I'm sure she cab take a joke.

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Okay, the boot animation will most likely not be finished this weekend







... However, to show to you guys that it is in the works here's a spoiler image:

[hide='Spoiler...']







[/hide]​


----------



## lapdog01

Nice teaser looking forward to it

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> well these threads are in my bookmarks so you never know.


You better hide those "Naughty America" bookmarks you got from the dark side!! Chame, chame, chame ... lol.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Okay, the boot animation will most likely not be finished this weekend ...


Wow! When does the comic book come out? Have you signed with Marvel yet? 

Looks great, dude. Way beyond what my limited imagination was anticipating! Luv that you built in an actual storyline.

DD Superheroes will go down in infamy!!


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> You better hide those "Naughty America" bookmarks you got from the dark side!! Chame, chame, chame ... lol.


I'm smarter than that yosup... I changed the icons, and labeled all of my "Naughty America" bookmarks to something like "Pre-Cal Help" "Samsung Vibrant" 
;D


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I'm smarter than that yosup... I changed the icons, and labeled all of my "Naughty America" bookmarks to something like "Pre-Cal Help" "Samsung Vibrant"
> ;D


LOL. Alright then, it's ON!! A mission for N00B and his mad Google sk33lz to complete. We'll eventually find out who your gf is and get you the spanking you deserve!! WHACK-BUTTON!!


----------



## yosup

@N00B (or anyone else)
How do you guys get around the 300k file size limit for attachments? The screenshots I've taken (using ICS native screenshot function) are always larger than 300k in .png format. I've tried a screenshot app, but the .jpg compression was quite lossy quality-wise (ie. png's were much sharper looking). Just wondering how / what y'all are doing for uploading / attaching screenshots here.


----------



## dougfresh

I had the same issues with screenshots. Go into your gallery and choose the pic and CROP it smaller


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> @woodrube.
> That's great stuff ...i got lucky too. I married up. I'm that guy that you see with the hottie and everyone looks like "WTF????" I know she LETS me believe that she knows less than she does, which only proves how smart she is.
> 
> @Annex.... sure hope DD gets a team forum. You guys are deserving.
> 
> sent from my mind


Me also. Definitely married up. She must be very tolerant also to put up with my shit to be 2 months shy of 30 years.


----------



## Br1cK'd

yosup said:


> @N00B (or anyone else)
> How do you guys get around the 300k file size limit for attachments? The screenshots I've taken (using ICS native screenshot function) are always larger than 300k in .png format. I've tried a screenshot app, but the .jpg compression was quite lossy quality-wise (ie. png's were much sharper looking). Just wondering how / what y'all are doing for uploading / attaching screenshots here.


I upload them to IMGUR, then copy the link that is wrapped with


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> @N00B (or anyone else) How do you guys get around the 300k file size limit for attachments? The screenshots I've taken (using ICS native screenshot function) are always larger than 300k in .png format. I've tried a screenshot app, but the .jpg compression was quite lossy quality-wise (ie. png's were much sharper looking). Just wondering how / what y'all are doing for uploading / attaching screenshots here.


Honestly, 99.99% of the time I place the images I want to post here on RootzWiki in the_ Public_ folder of my Dropbox (and don't actually 'attach' them). After I've done that I get the public link for the image. To insert the URL as an image I place IMG tags around it and place it in my post. Essentially I'm doing the same thing as Br1cK'd does, but instead of using an image hosting site I use Dropbox.​
*For example:*​
This BBCode...



Code:


[img]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46598235/MeAsHarryPotter.jpeg[/img]

Results in this image...


----------



## yosup

Most excellent suggestions by all. I have now been further enlightened in my ICZen state.


----------



## Annex

Totally off topic.... but I just went to yelp adult play date... and had some drinks. Invite only


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Totally off topic.... but I just went to yelp adult play date... and had some drinks. Invite only


LOL! Dude, you crack me up.

How was the "talent"? So then, either the night ended early, or you've already done the "walk of shame."


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

The superhero boot animation is still not finished







. I apologize for taking so long, but I've got EOCs (End Of Course Exams) next week starting Tuesday and I'm not going to even be home all of Saturday because I'm going to be viewing the Florida International Air Show. However, I did make a simple little ICZen boot animation I hope you guys will like. Feel free to comment (positive or negative). Without any further adieu, here's the preview and download link (I call it _Blue Monk)..._








Download​
Place the bootanimation.zip in the directory /system/media/​


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> The superhero boot animation is still not finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I apologize for taking so long, but I've got EOCs (End Of Course Exams) next week starting Tuesday and I'm not going to even be home all of Saturday because I'm going to be viewing the Florida International Air Show. However, I did make a simple little ICZen boot animation I hope you guys will like. Feel free to comment (positive or negative). Without any further adieu, here's the preview and download link (I call it _Blue Monk)..._


Just curious, where do you live? Is the entire US taking EoC's? I thought it was just state specific... I'm taking it starting May 7th i believe.


----------



## mr_psycho

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> The superhero boot animation is still not finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I apologize for taking so long, but I've got EOCs (End Of Course Exams) next week starting Tuesday and I'm not going to even be home all of Saturday because I'm going to be viewing the Florida International Air Show. However, I did make a simple little ICZen boot animation I hope you guys will like. Feel free to comment (positive or negative). Without any further adieu, here's the preview and download link (I call it _Blue Monk)..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download​
> Place the bootanimation.zip in the directory /system/media/​


Very simple, and pretty cool. Is that the "Ice Age" font?









For some reason, when I first saw the sample pic, I was wondering wouldn't this be cool if there were an ice cream sandwich in each hand? lol

But, it's probably not the right thing to do.

Good job, N00B!

PS. Don't worry about the super hero boot anim. Focus on your studies!

MP


----------



## Annex

yosup said:


> LOL! Dude, you crack me up.
> 
> How was the "talent"? So then, either the night ended early, or you've already done the "walk of shame."


Naw, it was cool, they had free food and drinks, all paid for by Yelp... really fun. but yeah it wasn't like an all nighter...lol
so we went to a bar after and balled out my chick....lol

And I got a Dev GOO account... I didn't know I had one... I think they saw I needed extra space for my dropbox


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> Very simple, and pretty cool. Is that the "Ice Age" font?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I first saw the sample pic, I was wondering wouldn't this be cool if there were an ice cream sandwich in each hand? lol
> 
> But, it's probably not the right thing to do.
> 
> Good job, N00B!
> 
> PS. Don't worry about the super hero boot anim. Focus on your studies!
> 
> MP


It does look like the "Ice Age" font doesn't it? It's actually called _Showcard Gothic_. Lol, ice cream sandwiches? I'll see if I can incorporate something like that later. For now I can't anyways since I'm not even home. However once I do get home, I'm going to take your advice and focus on my studies.


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I live in south Florida, where do you live? I'm not sure if it's the entire US but apparently Indiana, Florida, Georgia, Washington, Louisiana, and Alabama have all adopted one form or another of the EOC. There may be more states who have adopted it, but I haven't heard of them.


Good ol' Texas here.
Yep, so what we call TAKS here (Texas Assessment of Knowledge and Skills) I'm sure its called something else in Florida.. FAKS would be too... you get the idea, so TAKS is going away things like EoC and STARR coming.


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> And I got a Dev GOO account... I didn't know I had one... I think they saw I needed extra space for my dropbox


Sweet! More room to fill with those Supa-Annex themes!! Do it UP, mang!!


----------



## Annex

I read a few people were looking at the m5 build. I might have time... if you guys want I can port Dust to the m5, since goo.im keeps count of the downloads... dust is more popular than enkyo. Let me know if you want it ported.


----------



## dougfresh

Noobs the Heat is on FIRE! Rose is out! Heat and Thunder in the Finals! Let's Go Heat!


----------



## dougfresh

Annex is it possible to HD your BA from Enkyo


----------



## lapdog01

I think maybe dougfresh might be a superhero too. Like the flash or the little kid from The Incredibles movie. He was in Chicago and tripped Derrick Rose so that his Heat could win the East

sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> [...] I've got EOCs (End Of Course Exams) next week starting Tuesday and I'm not going to even be home all of Saturday because I'm going to be viewing the Florida International Air Show. [...]


Thought I'd share some pictures I took at the International Air Show. Luckily, even though it was raining off and on they didn't cancel the Saturday show. Although they had to cut a lot of the acts because of the wind







. Still, the tricks and stunts these guys do are incredible! It was a great time to spend with the family as well. 


















Now, I'm off to study...


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> I think maybe dougfresh might be a superhero too. Like the flash or the little kid from The Incredibles movie. He was in Chicago and tripped Derrick Rose so that his Heat could win the East
> 
> sent from my mind


 Excuses, excuses! **Cough** _Good job Dougfresh! Now go for Richard Hamilton!_ **Cough** Dougfresh would never do such a thing!

OK, had to add that, now I'm officially off to study...


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... now I'm officially off to study...


 How's the studying going???









And if you're reading this:
YOU SHOULD BE STUDYING INSTEAD!!


----------



## dougfresh

Adderal and Chocolate Porters is the way NOOB rolls! Ha hihi ho
Noob is also MIA, btw MIA HEAT!!!Yeeeaaahhh No (yo)SUP for you CHI
Btw I just blasted the new Gummy and is good shizz


----------



## Annex

Hey everyone... Bad news.
Out of nowhere my vibrant died. At around 6pm. I called tmobile and asked if they had any replacements or refurbs, and or exchanges and customer service...
They pretty much told me to go F myself. So me being a broke ass I can't get a used yet. I found a place that will fix it, but will cost me $50 which I don't have









I'm asking for a $1 donation so I can get it fixed so continue themeing.... I'm gonna start a new theme but can't test it till I get a new one so please donate, I would never ask for a donation ever since I theme because I love doing it, But I really need a donation now


----------



## mr_psycho

Annex said:


> Hey everyone... Bad news.
> Out of nowhere my vibrant died. At around 6pm. I called tmobile and asked if they had any replacements or refurbs, and or exchanges and customer service...
> They pretty much told me to go F myself. So me being a broke ass I can't get a used yet. I found a place that will fix it, but will cost me $50 which I don't have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a $1 donation so I can get it fixed so continue themeing.... I'm gonna start a new theme but can't test it till I get a new one so please donate, I would never ask for a donation ever since I theme because I love doing it, But I really need a donation now


Super sad to hear this. Don't worry, we'll get you back up to speed.

MP


----------



## Annex

Yeah I'm using my old G1... wow what a piece...lol
1 thing cool it the keyboard. I forgot how convenient that thing was...lol


----------



## lapdog01

Annex said:


> Yeah I'm using my old G1... wow what a piece...lol
> 1 thing cool it the keyboard. I forgot how convenient that thing was...lol


I thought i had last living G1....yeah its a piece alright..but good thing u kept it around
sent from my mind


----------



## Annex

lapdog01 said:


> I thought i had last living G1....yeah its a piece alright..but good thing u kept it around
> sent from my mind


Yeah I have a rare white and gold G1. I'll take a pic of it. Had to keep it 

Sent from my HTC Hero using RootzWiki


----------

